# stripper fishing blackwater river



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

*striper fishing blackwater river*

i live like 5 mins from the court house and want to go striper fishing on blackwater off my kayak this winter what r some good lures to use and the best times to catch them any help would be nice i saw a report in the in shore section a guy caught a nice striper on the 11th in black water so the time is here..thanks guys tight lines


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

dollar bills


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Live bait (finger mullet/menhayden), or what I have "learned" from others....wait till you see a bunch of bait bustin and throw into it w/ some topwater action....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jeepnsurf said:


> dollar bills


Beat me to it!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

jeepnsurf said:


> dollar bills


????????


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

pacecountryboy said:


> ????????


 Your post says you want to go "stripper fishing." the best bait for strippers is dollar bills. I think you meant to put STRIPERS. Stripers are fish. One extra "p" makes a difference.:whistling:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally, I find that $5 bills get a few more bites...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Wish I could catch a stripper...I'd let it go when I finished with it tho.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn auto correct on my phone I hate these smart phones lol.....I didn't even notice that


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Use monopoly $ --- when they show real b--bs I will use real money !!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Zara Spooks, Chug Bugs, Bomber Long "A", white bucktail jigs.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

jeepnsurf said:


> dollar bills



Make it rain:yes::fishslap:


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey pacecountryboy I got a new toy. We need to get it out on the water soon.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Shane Lewis said:


> Hey pacecountryboy I got a new toy. We need to get it out on the water soon.


i cant wait went out friday on blackwater in the yak but nothing to brag about one bass that was like 9 inches and a pickeral that was about 27 inches he was fun but that was it no stripers


----------

